# [KDE] Compositing : problèmes de droits (résolu)

## StinGer_Uesugi

Oyé Oyé GentooistEs et Gentooistes !

Merci de me m'ouvrir les portes de votre communauté et pour fêter ça je propose une tournée générale ! "Aubergiste !! 2496 bières SVP !!"

Bon maintenant qu'on a bien bu, bien chanté, si on parlait Linux. Après avoir installé Gentoo sur plusieurs serveurs, je me suis décidé à l'installer aussi sur ma machine de travail, entre autres parce que je trouve beaucoup plus simple de configurer et d'installer Gentoo sur un RAID5 soft qu'avec n'importe quelle autre distrib'.

Bref, je ne viens pas pour ça, mais pour un problème de compositing sous KDE. Je ne sais pas trop par où commencer, alors on va commencer par la machine : Intel Core i5, 8GB RAM, ATI Radeon HD4890 1GBGDDR5. Ma Gentoo est installée, comme je le disais, sur un raid 5 logiciel (mdadm) sur 3 disques durs Hitachi, branchés sur une carte contrôleur SATA Sil3124.

Après les petits couacs "rituels" qui provenaient d'un mauvais paramétrage du matériel situé entre le clavier et l'écran, j'ai installé mon KDE 4.4.5. Tout roule, je peux me logger etc... Enfin presque : je n'est pas accès au compositing de kwin. Dans les System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects (je sais plus comment ça s'appelle en Français  :Very Happy: ), la case "Enable desktop effects" est grisée donc je ne peux pas l'activer. J'ai le message "Compositing is not supported on your system". Cependant, si je me log en tant que root, là, aucun problème, le compositing fonctionne. Malheureusement, mon premier réflexe (chercher sur Internet) ne m'a pas apporté la solution.

Avant de rentrer dans les détails, je tiens à dire que j'ai recompilé les pilotes fglrx (ATI propriétaires) depuis le binaire fourni sur le site d'ATI. En effet, les pilotes fourni dans l'ebuild ati-drivers ne détectait pas ma puce graphique, donc fatalement, pas de X... Seulement, maintenant :

```
[ xxx ] $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

Bah oui, plus rien d'autre... Je ne pense pas que cela perturbe le fonctionnement de X et autres de toutes façons puisque :

```
[ xxx ] $ fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

8253 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1650.600 FPS

8499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1699.800 FPS

8678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1735.600 FPS
```

Je vous passe les sorties de fglrxinfo ou dmesg etc... Ma carte est bien détectée et est capable de faire du compositing (encore heureux !   :Laughing:  )... puisque sous root, ça fonctionne. Je suis convaincu que mon problème vient d'une histoire d'autorisation. Je suis bien dans le groupe video. Cependant, ma carte, elle ne l'est pas :

```
[ xxx ] $ ls -l /dev/ati/

total 0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 249, 0 Nov 12 17:36 card0
```

Évidemment, un chown ne change rien au problème... Et de toutes façons, à chaque boot, il faudrait le refaire.

Voilà mon noyau :

```
[ xxx ]$ uname -rmp 

2.6.34-gentoo-r12-stg4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz
```

J'avais pensé au module DRI et j'ai donc rajouté l'option en bas de mon xorg.conf que voici :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "0-DFP2"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        Option      "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"

        Option      "TargetRefresh" "75"

        Option      "Position" "0 0"

        Option      "Rotate" "normal"

        Option      "Disable" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "Monitor-DFP2" "0-DFP2"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#       Option      "SWCursor" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

#       Group        "video"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai essayé d'activer/désactiver diverses options (en changeant l'option Group en 27, video, @video, "@video" entre autre). Rien n'y fait. Ensuite, comme j'ai un autre problème (je ne peux pas mettre en veille mon PC si je suis utilisateur, seul root le peut), je me suis dit qu'il me fallait peut-être polkit. J'ai donc installé polkit. Et ensuite je me suis dit qu'il fallait que je réinstalle kwin, kdm etc...

```
[ xxx ] $ emerge -NDu kwin kdm

...
```

Mais ça n'a toujours rien changé au problème, ma case "Enable desktop effects" est toujours grisée...

D'où ma question : qu'est-ce-que j'ai pas fait ? Avec celle-ci, j'en pose d'autres (liées) : ai-je véritablement besoin de polkit pour KDE (si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas indispensable) ? Devrais-je installé aussi ou à la place PolicyKit (la version précédente de polkit) ?

J'espère avoir donné toutes les infos. Merci de votre aide.

PS: comme je parle Anglais, je vais aussi poster sur le forum Anglais (quand j'aurai le temps).

----------

## gregool

Salut et bienvenue  :Smile: 

est-ce que tu as regardé dans ton kwinrc, les options relatives au [Compositing] ?

Tu aura peut-être plus d'info...

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Merci pour cette proposition gregool, je n'y avais pas pensé.

J'ai édité mon kwinrc pour avoir ça (entre autres) :

```
[Compositing]

CheckIsSafe=true
```

Ce paramètre était sur false avant. Et là demi-magie : je peux cocher la case "Enable desktop effects". Cependant, même si j'ai l'information "Compositing is active" en dessous, en fait non. Rien ne fonctionne. Et d'ailleurs, si je quitte et reviens dans la fenêtre de configuration, j'ai toujours la case cochée, mais avec le message "Compositing is temporarily disabled".

J'ai essayé de me délogger, Alt+Shift+F12, relancer X tout ça, rien n'y fait.

Sinon, j'ai oublié de mentionner un truc, qui me paraît normal mais sait-on jamais : mon kwin tourne sous mon login et pas sous root. C'est comme cela que ça doit fonctionner et je doute que l'on puisse y changer quelque chose. Mais je tenais à le mentionner.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

J'ai vu quelque part que se mettre dans le groupe plugdev pouvait aider. Donc je suis dans le groupe plugdev, mais toujours rien...  :Sad: 

PS : quand j'en aurai fini avec ça, j'ai le même genre de problème avec Phonon qui ne voit pas les mêmes périphériques de lecture selon qu'il est exécuté en tant que root ou non.

----------

## gregool

ça me laisse perplexe cette histoire...

est-ce que tu constates ce problème pour tout les utilisateurs?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bah je n'ai qu'un seul utilisateur : moi !  :Very Happy: 

Je vais essayer de créer un autre utilisateur et voir ce que ça donne. Aussi, je vais désinstaller polkit et mettre policykit à la place.

D'ailleurs, je ne parviens pas à trouver le module qui permet de régler les politiques polkit/policykit dans le systemsettings de KDE. Enfin ça ne réglera pas mon problème...

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

J'ai testé avec un autre utilisateur : même problème, pas de compositing.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bon alors, j'ai voulu désinstaller polkit et mettre policykit à la place. Problème : policykit est masqué pour qt et kde et j'aimerais éviter de jouer avec les paquets masqués. Donc j'ai toujours mon problème et je suis à bout de (tentatives de) solutions...

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bonne nouvelle : le compositing fonctionne ! \o/

Maintenant, je suis sûr que vous allez me demandez comment j'ai fait... Réponse : j'en sais rien. Un jour comme ça j'ai tenté de réactiver le compositing et ça a fonctionné...

Maintenant, j'ai peut-être une idée. Lorsque j'ai compilé mon module fglrx, j'ai rebooté après. Mais depuis, je n'ai jamais redémarrer mon PC. Je le mets toujours en veille (vu que tous les ventilateurs et DDs sont éteints). Les seuls redémarrages que j'ai faits ont eu lieu quand un jeu dans wine plantait. Mais dernièrement, je me suis planté : j'ai éteint mon PC par erreur (première fois où je l'ai éteint correctement depuis que j'utilise fglrx). Donc je pense que quelque chose s'est fait lors de l'arrêt, chose qui m'a permis ensuite d'activer le compositing au démarrage suivant.

Bon voilà, c'est ce que je pense. J'avoue ne pas être ultra convaincu par ça, mais c'est tout ce que je vois comme différence...

----------

